# Udev logging

## cwr

Udev is hanging at "waiting for uevents to be processed", and I need to find out why.

Is there a standard way of turning on some sort of detailed udev logging?

Thanks - Will

----------

## PaulBredbury

/etc/udev/udev.conf

----------

